# Tcorbitt20 Discovery Bermuda lawn journal



## tcorbitt20

Since this seems like the thing to do, I'll jump in.

We moved in to our house in September of 2017. I've always had 419 Bermuda grass, and I could tell that this was different. I didn't do anything other than mow it last season and keep the weed control and fertilizer going from the service that had been doing it. I noticed a few spots that looked like different grass and asked a friend that owns a sod farm to come tell me what I had so I could match it.

He finally came by this spring and told me I've got Discovery Bermuda which needs more fertilizer than the services give it. He suggested waiting on patching the mismatched grass later and getting everything healthy first. This is where we started:





He gave me a bunch of fertilizer - several bags of 4-8-4 organic and some 21-0-0. Told me to spread all of it and top dress with a little sand. 








After doing all that and getting things rolling in the right direction, he gave me a bag of 35-0-8 slow release fertilizer which kept things going in the right direction.





At this point, I'm hooked on getting things looking even better, and I stumbled across the LCN Facebook group. I still haven't purchased any Milo, but I learned about reel mowers and using sand to level lawns for low mowing.

That led to buying a Trucut C27 and putting a bunch of sand on the yard to level it up. I put about 1.5 yards in the front and the rest in the low part of the back. 






Looking forward to learning a lot more here.

Five weeks later and here we are.











Got in a mow tonight at 7/8". I'll try to keep the posts a little shorter from here on out.


----------



## tcorbitt20

Oh, and I've been jealous of @Cory 's lawn since I saw it.


----------



## tcorbitt20

Put the last of the Super Rainbow 16-4-8 that I had on the front yard last night after I mowed. Hopefully that'll give a boost for it to finish filling in from all the sand.


----------



## Cory

Looking great! :thumbup:


----------



## tcorbitt20

Thanks! Still chasing yours. Haha


----------



## Cory

Mines looking pretty shabby. We haven't had much rain lately and I don't have an irrigation system. Held off as long I could but started looking a bit crispy today so drug around sprinklers for a few hours. Still better than any lawn around here though :lol:


----------



## tcorbitt20

I'm looking forward to next spring, so I can scalp it down next to nothing and spread some more sand. It WILL be smooth.


----------



## tcorbitt20

Cut it again this afternoon since I don't know when I can cut it before Friday.



I thought I was cutting at 7/8", but it appears I was wrong.


----------



## tcorbitt20

Decided to get in a quick mow yesterday morning. The front is finally looking like it has filled in. There are still a few straggling areas, but for the most part I'm pleased.

Right after the mow yesterday



I dropped the mower down a notch in the back and tried cutting side to side and at an angle on Sunday afternoon. It didn't respond well, but it's on the mend.



This morning


----------



## N LA Hacker

That'll make your sticker peck out.


----------



## tcorbitt20

It's been six weeks since I leveled the yard with sand. Here it is week by week.













I've still got a few spots that haven't filled in, but they're getting closer.


----------



## tcorbitt20

Here's how Discovery blades look up close. It's almost like they already have PGR applied.


----------



## samjonester

tcorbitt20 said:


> Here's how Discovery blades look up close. It's almost like they already have PGR applied.


Looks like mini Christmas trees! Really makes my common (even with PGR) look sparse.


----------



## tcorbitt20

I think I'll try perpendicular 45s next time and the side to side. Hard to believe I'd want to mow my yard three times at once.


----------



## tcorbitt20

I've mowed every other day for about the last week and a half. It makes it so thick it's addictive!


----------



## Cory

tcorbitt20 said:


> I've mowed every other day for about the last week and a half. It makes it so thick it's addictive!


Crazy isn't it! But after all summer mowing every other day I'm ready for a break :lol:


----------



## tcorbitt20

Hottest it's been all summer here over the last week. Welcome to fall!


----------



## tcorbitt20

Had time for a mow this afternoon. Still trying to mow every other day until it slows down. 


I think I may put a little more Super Rainbow 16-4-8 on the lawn tomorrow since it seems like the summer may never end here. Tonight is the first time it hasn't felt miserable outside since May or maybe early June, I think.


----------



## tcorbitt20

Got home and put about 30 lbs of Super Rainbow down on my 5000 sq ft which is about 1.6 lbs N/1000 sq ft. Discovery seems to need more Nitrogen than other Bermuda grasses, and this will be roughly 11 lbs N since May. 


It was supposed to be a good chance of rain tonight, but now it looks like it might end up missing us. Everything is headed almost due north.


----------



## tcorbitt20

Trying to keep on with the every other day mowing, so I got the front yard before work. The stripes are starting to show a little better.


----------



## tcorbitt20

It's been pretty rainy for a couple of days here which led to a wet mow this morning because I won't get another chance to mow before Sunday. The Super Rainbow seems to be kicking in.


----------



## tcorbitt20

Finally got a chance to look in the backyard since I fertilized it (busy week...). It's kicking in.


----------



## tcorbitt20

Somebody was asking about the slope of my yard the other day, and I can't remember who that was or where it was. Regardless, I tried to get a couple of pictures to show it a little better. The sidewalk was added after the lawn was sodded, so you can tell it was an afterthought. 



There's about a 4-6" strip right at the sidewalk running parallel to the sidewalk where the grass is taller because the roller on the reel never touches the ground, so that grass ends up being a little taller. I've tried mowing straight up and down and at angles, but parallel is about the only way I can make it work without weird looking scalp marks. If anybody has any suggestions short of regrading it all, I'm all ears.

I'm ready to be able to mow again when the grass is dry. It always looks better then. This was a few hours after I mowed and it had a chance to dry.


----------



## Iriasj2009

Looks great man. This stuff reminds me a lot of Celebration Bermuda.


----------



## tcorbitt20

Thanks. It is very similar to Celebration, at least I think it is. I've got one neighbor with some type of Bermuda that isn't Discovery or 419. We're both guessing it must be Celebration. It tends to grow a little taller than Discovery with a nice, dark green.


----------



## tcorbitt20

Got a chance to mow yesterday. The back looks okay, but I think I've still got a few armyworms hanging around. The birds keep digging in the yard, and I've got a few small brown spots. 






My front yard really looks good to me. I'm happy with the progress it has made since I almost decided to rip it out and plant zoysia of some sort. I'm ready to get another sand leveling in next year to really help things along.


----------



## N LA Hacker

Good work, man.


----------



## tcorbitt20

Thanks! I'm enjoying it.


N LA Hacker said:


> Good work, man.


----------



## tcorbitt20

Mowed again this morning with the grass wet. I don't really like doing that, but I wanted to be able to watch football, and it's still hot here. The back yard still looks a little lackluster, so I put down the rest of the Super Rainbow 16-4-8 that I had and watered it in. It was probably around .75 lbs N per 1000 sq ft. And I raised the HOC up 1/8". 




The front yard never looks as good when I have to mow it wet, but it usually looks good the next morning. We'll see...

I checked the HOC again, and I may have checked it before on a high spot because it was pretty consistently 3/4" today everywhere I measured. Still the same height selected on the mower, so maybe it was 3/4" the whole time.


----------



## tcorbitt20

This morning


----------



## tcorbitt20

Took this picture this afternoon. 

The baby's face when she saw it.


----------



## tcorbitt20

We got 5" of rain yesterday, and the next chance I'll have to cut it when it's dry (the last three times I've cut the back have been wet - you can still see where the mower wheels were) will be late Friday afternoon. Maybe it won't be too tall, and I won't have to raise the HOC.


----------



## tcorbitt20

I guess I'm only getting about 3 weeks worth of a really nice lawn in the front. After all the rain last week and being busy, I had to go five days between mowings. It hasn't looked very good since, and the short days and relatively cooler temperatures aren't helping. 




Those spots that got a little bit scalped don't seem to be going away. Oh well. I should have raised the mower up 1/8". Looking forward to scalping it nice and low in the spring and getting some more sand in the front.


----------



## tcorbitt20

It's still kickin' at about 3/4".


----------



## tcorbitt20

This was yesterday morning. Maybe it can hold on through Halloween.


----------



## Cory

Looks great! :thumbup:

Embarrassed to even post pictures of mine :lol:


----------



## tcorbitt20

Cory said:


> Looks great! :thumbup:
> 
> Embarrassed to even post pictures of mine :lol:


Haha. Thanks! It's really slowed down growing, but it's still green. I haven't mowed since Monday or Tuesday, and it doesn't look like it has grown any.

Just saw my friend that owns the sod farm. Said he showed my pictures to a lady the other day to show her what Discovery can look like. He told her, "Now, he's gone a little overboard with his, but yours can still look really good."


----------



## tcorbitt20

First fire of the season last night, and 80° today. Gotta mow if it's 80°...


----------



## tcorbitt20

What a difference a year makes! I'll try to get another picture when the tree looks the same color to compare the grass. Obviously fall came a little earlier last year.


----------



## tcorbitt20

I mowed this afternoon, but I'm not sure that it even cut anything in the front. The back was looking pretty ragged, so I went ahead and dropped it down a notch. It's not looking too great now, but the front is still pretty green. I'm really surprised how it's still as green as it is.


----------



## Cory

:thumbup:


----------



## tcorbitt20

Probably the last mow of the season while it's green. Might need one more to clean it up once it goes dormant.


----------



## tcorbitt20

Yard was starting to green up pretty early especially compared to the neighbors, so I had a buddy make me a homemade dethatching blade for my rotary mower.













After about three passes with that blade, I switched to a regular blade and picked up all the clippings - probably 6 full bags worth. Then I got out the reel mower and scalped it down to probably 3/8". I probably filled that big tub up another 6 times. It looks pretty rough right now, but it ought to be looking good again soon.

Glad to be back outside!


----------



## tcorbitt20

Did the same thing in the back yard today except I cut it a little higher than the front with the reel mower.


----------



## Htown Gnomes

When will you be putting sand down? What Fert did you put down after the scalp? Thanks


----------



## tcorbitt20

@Htown Gnomes I haven't put any fertilizer down yet. I'm waiting on soil temps to get a little warmer. As far as the sand, I'm waiting until my grass gets fully green and growing well - probably early June or maybe in May.

We were out of town for a week, and I was hoping for more green when I got home, but this is how it looked today.



It's still a lot greener than the neighbors.


----------



## graemegb

Looks nice! Any idea why the patch at the bottom right of the picture is so much greener?


----------



## tcorbitt20

I patched a few places that were previously patched with something other than Discovery. From what I've heard, Discovery holds onto its advertised attributes better for the first few years - early greenup, slower growth - than it does after a few years. All of the spots I patched matched perfectly while it was growing well at the end of the summer. (I patched right as I did a sand level at the beginning of August last year.) Now I can see every spot that I patched. I'm sure once the rest of the lawn greens up, I won't be able to tell a difference anymore.

That's from before I bought the house and before the sidewalk was poured.


----------



## tcorbitt20

Here are some of the spots I patched.


----------



## bermuda_dude

Commenting to follow along! Great looking Bermuda lawn!


----------



## tcorbitt20

Thanks! You can always just subscribe to a thread to get notifications, FYI.



bermuda_dude said:


> Commenting to follow along! Great looking Bermuda lawn!


----------



## bermuda_dude

Subscribed! Thank you


----------



## tcorbitt20

bermuda_dude said:


> Subscribed! Thank you


 :thumbup:


----------



## tcorbitt20

Planning on putting some ammonium sulfate down this weekend, but it's greening up pretty good so far in the front. The back always seems to lag behind a week or two. Hopefully I can backlap my mower and get it cut before the weekend.

The morning after a big thunderstorm. 


The afternoon before the thunderstorm.


----------



## tcorbitt20

Applied ammonium sulfate today. I made the attempt to put about 25 lbs down on my roughly 5000 sq ft. We'll see what happens next. My yard is already as green as it was last year on May 11. 




Last May


----------



## tcorbitt20

Got a mow in and ready for some basketball tonight. War Eagle!


----------



## JPorter

tcorbitt20 said:


> Got a mow in and ready for some basketball tonight. War Eagle!


What do you use to edge the yard? Weed whacker or power edger?


----------



## tcorbitt20

tcorbitt20 said:


> Got a mow in and ready for some basketball tonight. War Eagle!


A little of each depending on where in the yard.


----------



## tcorbitt20

@JPorter sorry I didn't elaborate on your question. Along the sidewalk and the other straight edges I use an edger. Along the walkway by the house where it's so curvy and along the edges of the flower beds, I use the string trimmer. It's hard to get the mower right up against some of those edges where the lawn is at a lower plane than the concrete, so the string trimmer leaves a wide enough trench that it works out alright.


----------



## tcorbitt20

Front door view this morning


Mowed this afternoon


----------



## Cory

Nice &#128077;&#127996;


----------



## tcorbitt20

Cory said:


> Nice 👍🏼


Thanks! Much better start this year. A few degrees warmer and we'll all be chasing you again.


----------



## Redtwin

Whoa!!! That looks great!


----------



## unclebucks06

Nice


----------



## tcorbitt20

unclebucks06 said:


> Nice





Redtwin said:


> Whoa!!! That looks great!


Thanks!


----------



## tcorbitt20

and one after the sun started to set


----------



## tcorbitt20

Pictures from yesterday...

I'm thinking I may put a little more AS down this afternoon and try to mow in the morning when it's easier to tell where I've already mowed. The afternoons make it tough with shadows falling at close to the same angles I like to cut.


----------



## tcorbitt20

Put down about 25 lbs of Florikan 1-n-done 35-0-8 today over the front and back and watered it in.


----------



## tcorbitt20

Alright, so I'm wondering if I handled this right. That fertilizer is supposed to be a 180 day, slow-release fertilizer. However, it was made last year, and the guy I bought it from said it appeared it was starting to break down a little already. He said that it just wouldn't last as long as it was supposed to, but there was nothing wrong with it. I'm thinking that maybe it would mean that all of the nutrients would release quicker. So, I only put half the "high" rate on the bag. Does that sound right? Or should I go ahead and put the rest of it down?


----------



## tcorbitt20

Got a mow in this afternoon after burning off some of the growth where we're going to build.

Before


----------



## BakerGreenLawnMaker

tcorbitt20 said:


> Got a mow in this afternoon after burning off some of the growth where we're going to build.
> 
> Before


I'm gonna go ahead a say it.... you've got one of the best looking Bermuda lawns on the forum.


----------



## tcorbitt20

I don't know about that, but thank you @BakerGreenLawnMaker! It may be the best Discovery bermuda lawn on here since I can't seem to find another one.


----------



## Cory

When are you gonna start building? Looks nice and spacious! That was my goal but the property values here skyrocketed, all the land is priced so only developers can afford it.

I hate living in a HOA development. I thought with the bigger lots it wouldn't be so bad but I was wrong.


----------



## tcorbitt20

Hopefully pretty soon. We'd like to be in the new house by Christmas, but I don't want to push it. We'll be there from now on, so I'd rather it be done right.


----------



## tcorbitt20

You can really tell where the dog has been going all winter, but it's getting better. I'm still amazed it's this dark green and full so early. My son said he had to pull up a few blades to prove to somebody on the school bus it wasn't fake. Haha


----------



## tcorbitt20

I'm thinking I may need to raise the HOC in the back. I think it's just too bumpy to keep it as low as the front. Maybe I'll give it another couple of weeks, but I'm satisfied with the front.


----------



## tcorbitt20

Picture from this morning. Mowed two days ago.


----------



## Cory

tcorbitt20 said:


> Picture from this morning. Mowed two days ago.


Looks great!


----------



## tcorbitt20

@Cory thanks! You're only, what, 4-5° of soil temp from the perfect lawn now, aren't you?


----------



## Cory

@tcorbitt20 I have a ways to go. I scalped the rye in January because I thought it was causing issues with the Bermuda, I was correct. I have a lot of dead spots and spots that are struggling the. Other spots that are completely filled in. I think with all the rain we were getting the rye wasn't allowing the Bermuda to dry out causing mold/fungus issues.


----------



## BakerGreenLawnMaker

tcorbitt20 said:


> Picture from this morning. Mowed two days ago.


Dang.... That lawn though! I hear man!


----------



## tcorbitt20

Thanks, @BakerGreenLawnMaker! That SA of yours is looking good with the stripes, too


----------



## tcorbitt20

Striped pretty well just now. Happy Easter!


----------



## BakerGreenLawnMaker

That lawn is clean man!


----------



## tcorbitt20

Thanks! I'm gonna miss it, but I look forward to playing with a little more room.


----------



## tcorbitt20

Got a morning mow in before work. Dropped the front back down to .5" and left the back at .625". The front at .625" just didn't look as good. Planning on getting some more sand next week maybe.


----------



## Cory

Looks great! I'm pretty jealous, mine still looks like crap :lol:


----------



## tcorbitt20

Thanks, but the back still doesn't look as good as your front yard. I think I may put some more AS on it this weekend to help fill in all the dog spots. Also I keep getting spots where birds are digging for earthworms, I think. I may need to put something to tone down the bug activity.


----------



## Cory

tcorbitt20 said:


> Thanks, but the back still doesn't look as good as your front yard. I think I may put some more AS on it this weekend to help fill in all the dog spots. Also I keep getting spots where birds are digging for earthworms, I think. I may need to put something to tone down the bug activity.


It could be grubs, ''tis the season


----------



## tcorbitt20

Just put another 25 lbs of Ammonium Sulfate out. Should be pretty dang green in the next few days.


----------



## tcorbitt20

A few from yesterday and this morning.









I've got a lot of seed heads popping up but only in some areas, and I'm not really sure why. I had a few stalky looking seed heads for a few weeks last year, but I don't remember it being this many. I'll just have to wait and see. They're hard to get to show up in pictures, but you can see them while you're walking around.


----------



## raymond

tcorbitt20 said:


> A few from yesterday and this morning.


Wow wow wow - one of the nicest lawns I've ever seen... your killing it..!!


----------



## tcorbitt20

Wow. Thanks! @raymond


----------



## Cory

Nice!


----------



## tcorbitt20

Thanks @Cory

I triple mowed the front on Thursday after a 6 day absence from the lawn. It's getting really thick, but the seed heads are really aggravating. I'm wondering if my dull blades may have something to do with that. I plan on backlapping today to see if that helps over the next couple of weeks.

You can see how the blades are kind of tearing as much as being cut. 






Temps have been steadily in the mid to upper 80s. Discovery is supposed to be a slower vertical growing grass, and maybe it is. This is what was being cut after 6 days without mowing.


----------



## Cory

@tcorbitt20 it's just that time of year. I though I was doing something wrong last year when the seed heads started but apparently that just part of the deal.

Does look like the reel could use a backlapp.

That's awesome you could go 6 days. No way I could do that, it would be scalped all over the place. It looks great!


----------



## tcorbitt20

@Cory I didn't want to wait 6 days, but it is nice to know it won't ruin it if I do. Backlapping is on my agenda today. And probably mowing again if it doesn't rain me out.


----------



## tcorbitt20

I did backlap, and man was it a lot easier this time. I didn't get any pictures, though. I used a 15/16" socket on my power drill to turn the reel after I adjusted the reel to bedknife contact. I got my son to run the drill as I applied the compound, and I tightened everything down as soon as I got done. Rinsed it off, and tried to cut paper. It was perfect all the way across. I have no idea what I did to make it so hard to adjust the reel to bedknife contact before, but today was a breeze.

I was so excited I didn't have to waste an hour backlapping that I went ahead and mowed. 


Got a huge rain this afternoon. I've never seen so much water in the back yard.


----------



## SGrabs33

All dry now with that French drain?


----------



## tcorbitt20

It's draining.  There was a river rushing down the sidewalk after the rain let off. I'll check when I'm not holding the baby.


----------



## SGrabs33

tcorbitt20 said:


> It's draining.  There was a river rushing down the sidewalk after the rain let off. I'll check when I'm not holding the baby.


Hey, I'm doing the same thing! Ha. She is just chirping at me, not wanting to fall asleep :roll:


----------



## tcorbitt20

@SGrabs33 here you go


----------



## tcorbitt20

Looked down from my daughter's room this morning. Pardon the reflections.


----------



## tcorbitt20

I use a service to spray for weeds, and they came today. This weed treatment is mixed in with 40-0-0 liquid nitrogen. I can't imagine it's much nitrogen, but I also haven't been stingy with my own applications. We'll see what happens. It didn't seem to hurt anything last year.


----------



## tcorbitt20

Filled up the bucket on the front after just two days.


----------



## tcorbitt20

Morning mow today since three days of rain are on the way. Didn't get to double cut the front, but I'll catch it again Monday. .5" in the front and .625" in the back.


----------



## tcorbitt20

@SGrabs33 here it is flowing


----------



## SGrabs33

tcorbitt20 said:


> SGrabs33 here it is flowing


Oh man it's coming down heavy!


----------



## BakerGreenLawnMaker

tcorbitt20 said:


> Looked down from my daughter's room this morning. Pardon the reflections.


Talk about dominating the neighbors.


----------



## tcorbitt20

@BakerGreenLawnMaker the folks in the gray house moved in December from cool season grass country. He asked me if it would be sufficient for the guy who he hired to mow his lawn to do it once every two weeks. The other house is new construction waiting to be purchased.


----------



## Brackin4au

tcorbitt20 said:


> He asked me if it would be sufficient for the guy who he hired to mow his lawn to do it once every two weeks.


 :shock: :shock: :shock:


----------



## tcorbitt20

Got a chance to mow for the first time since Friday morning. I wish I could find time in an afternoon to get it done, but oh well.

I triple cut the front yard because it was just trying to lay down it was so wet from the dew. 


The third cut still had this many clippings in the basket.



Also double cut the back yard. The seed heads all over are driving me crazy. It's a little different from 419 Bermuda where they just show up when it gets a little tall. In Discovery they seem to have a thicker stalk before they seed, and it just looks awful. Hopefully they'll be gone by next month.



Looked much better after mowing.







*edit for typo and misplaced picture


----------



## tcorbitt20

Put down about 35 lbs of Super Rainbow 16-4-8 for a little over 1 lb of N per 1000 and watered it in. Hoping to mow tomorrow afternoon when it's dry.


----------



## tcorbitt20

Got a mow in this afternoon

Before


After


----------



## SGrabs33

Looks like a lot deeper green than that day before :thumbup:


----------



## tcorbitt20

@SGrabs33 It was the same day just a couple of hours later after the sun had fallen behind the trees. I'll get one tomorrow to compare.


----------



## tcorbitt20

@SGrabs33 here you go. Today at 4 pm


----------



## tcorbitt20

Had to mow the front last night in the dark because I didn't think it could make it another day. Managed to get the back this afternoon and threw down some Ironite and watered it in.


----------



## tcorbitt20

Sprayed part of the lawn with some premixed Image for nutsedge the other day. You can see where. How long should this take to bounce back?


----------



## Cory

ive never used it but if it's anything like the other herbicides I've used it takes a week or two to bounce back. The lawn looks great though! So ready for mine to fill in and start growing like crazy.


----------



## tcorbitt20

Thanks, @Cory. I never understood how some people could say their lawn was too thick for granular fertilizers until today. I put down some ironite the other day and watered it in. Then I watered again in the morning to really soak it good. I mowed today and saw a lot of ironite in the bucket on my mower. I looked a little closer and could stand at a certain angle and see it sitting in the grass. I guess I'll have to switch to liquid application. 


There's been a piece of plywood laying in one corner of the back yard. I figured I'd pull it up and see how fast it will fill in. This is after one day.


----------



## Cory

tcorbitt20 said:


> I never understood how some people could say their lawn was too thick for granular fertilizers until today.


Most people don't :lol:

Just be glad you didn't use a regular fertilizer, it would have brown specks all over it.


----------



## tcorbitt20

I used Super Rainbow about a week ago. Watered it in and had no issues.


----------



## tcorbitt20

It's too hot to double cut today. We'll have to settle for stripes in just one direction.


----------



## ZachUA

Nice! Looks great. Happy birthday to your kiddo too.


----------



## tcorbitt20

ZachUA said:


> Nice! Looks great. Happy birthday to your kiddo too.


Thanks! Seems like there's another birthday every other month.


----------



## tcorbitt20

Raised the front up a notch to 5/8" and it looks good!


----------



## tcorbitt20




----------



## ctrav

I always enjoy the pics of your lawn! Great job that I hope to come close to some day...


----------



## tcorbitt20

Thanks, @ctrav!


----------



## tcorbitt20

Enjoyed a good mow this morning. I've been mowing the sidewalk strip and beside my driveway on the third notch of my mower with the rest of the yard on the fifth notch. Well, I mowed across the front yard first then cut the two other low cut strips before mowing a second time on a diagonal on the front. First pass I saw tons of clippings, and it took me the whole pass to realize what I'd done. Makes you feel like a genius when you do that kind of stuff. It should grow back in a couple of days, but man it was gonna look good. 






Here's about a one week update on this spot. There are a few long runners stretching across. It probably averaged two inches a day.


----------



## tcorbitt20

Well, my boneheaded mistake is no longer visible, so maybe I can keep from making that mistake for a third time. Mowed today, and I'm hoping that I can mow again before Tuesday. We're supposed to be getting rain for the next four days.

Before


After




I also adjusted the reel to bedknife contact since I noticed there was none. It cut much better, but I did get a few places that scalped a little.


----------



## ctrav

Very nice indeed...


----------



## sanders4617

Do you double cut or anything? Just curious if that is what it takes to really get Bermuda to stripe. I feel like mine doesn't stripe well at all, but I only do single passes. I have a TruCut C27.


----------



## tcorbitt20

I double cut the front yard almost every time, but I do it in different directions. That's how I get the sort of checkerboard effect. It does seem to help if I use the same pattern from one cut to the next.


----------



## tcorbitt20

Well, after almost four days of rain and three days since I last mowed, I got this much scalping.



I should probably look into PGR, but too late right now. Hopefully it'll bounce back well in a couple of days. Interestingly enough, the worst scalping seems to be the same area that got slightly yellowed by some Image that I sprayed a couple of weeks ago. I wonder if it had some kind of stunting effect like PGR on it and this was the "rebound."


----------



## tcorbitt20

Mowed again this morning and was getting a lot of scalping, so I decided to go ahead and make it count. I dropped it a notch on the front, so maybe it'll be a little reset. It had only been two weeks since I raised it up a notch. I suppose it was time.


----------



## tcorbitt20

After my scalp, I realized the front roller bracket was loose and causing more scalping than I intended. It looked rough for a little while, but I think I'm back on track now. I put more Super Rainbow on the lawn after the scalp - probably about 25-30 lbs worth. We had a good thunderstorm today and that seemed to help, too.


----------



## ctrav

Very nice recovery!


----------



## Sbcgenii

So thick and green. Looking great. I hope I can achieve that some day.


----------



## tcorbitt20

Thanks, guys. @Sbcgenii just keep mowing and fertilizing. It'll get there.


----------



## tcorbitt20

I've been really busy the last few weeks, but I've done pretty well mowing every other day or at least on the third day. I was still having some scalping issues though. I decided to raise the mower up a notch, so I'm probably just shy of 3/4". It looked a lot better yesterday after I mowed and still appeared to be cutting as much as when I was mowing a notch lower. The downside is that it doesn't seem to stripe as well at this height. The 100° heat index days really have it growing fast right now.


----------



## ctrav

Your lawn always looks great. You normally cut every other day? I cut or try to every 3 days and Im at 3/4". Just like you I get virtually no stripping on the lawn from the reel mower which I thought was strange for sure. Maybe if I drop it just a bit it will do better?


----------



## tcorbitt20

ctrav said:


> Your lawn always looks great. You normally cut every other day? I cut or try to every 3 days and Im at 3/4". Just like you I get virtually no stripping on the lawn from the reel mower which I thought was strange for sure. Maybe if I drop it just a bit it will do better?


Thanks! The stripes show up a lot better the shorter I mow. I just don't want to see all the scalping for a few stripes. It's hard for me to complain about this, but I do wish I had spread some sand earlier this season to level it a little more. I'll save all that work for the new house.

This was this morning around 10:30 am. First time I've seen it in the middle of the day in a couple of weeks.


----------



## Sbcgenii

I have only seen my stripes a couple days this year. I think a lot of it has to do with the amount of cloud cover we have had this year.


----------



## tcorbitt20

Sbcgenii said:


> I have only seen my stripes a couple days this year. I think a lot of it has to do with the amount of cloud cover we have had this year.


I meant that's the only time I've seen my lawn in the middle of the day for a few weeks. Like I said, I've been busy. The stripes show, but more from the right angle and at certain times of the day.


----------



## tcorbitt20

Mowed again this morning and cut a good bit. This stuff is really growing fast now. The front and back are both at 3/4".


----------



## ctrav

Looks really clean :thumbup:


----------



## tcorbitt20

ctrav said:


> Looks really clean :thumbup:


Thanks!


----------



## Cory

Nice! Think you want to try T-nex?


----------



## tcorbitt20

Cory said:


> Nice! Think you want to try T-nex?


If I knew I could spray it evenly, I might, but I don't have a good enough sprayer. Maybe when we move I'll use it with a sure enough sprayer. I wish there was a granular product that would do the same.


----------



## tcorbitt20

Had to go four days in between mowings this week, so I was worried about scalping. I think it turned out alright. It's hot at 7:00 AM, too.

Also, it's pretty amazing how much different the green is depending on the sunlight. About 30 minutes difference in those two pictures of the front.

Single cut the back


After the double cut on the front


After the first cut


----------



## ctrav

looking good...I like the color after the second cut...


----------



## tcorbitt20

Thanks @ctrav. I like the darker green. A guy just moved in down the street and accused me of having artificial turf. Highest compliment.


----------



## tcorbitt20

Trimmed some shrubs and mowed. It was too hot and I was too tired to double cut.


----------



## JTCJC

Looking good! I hear ya with the heat. I am finding it hard to get the motivation to do the edging...


----------



## ctrav

Totally love seeing your journal...it inspires me to do better...Thanks!! :thumbup:


----------



## tcorbitt20

Thanks, @JTCJC and @ctrav!

And an update on the bare spot growing in since I've forgotten to do that lately.


----------



## tcorbitt20

Here's a different angle from usual


----------



## ctrav

tcorbitt20 said:


> Here's a different angle from usual


Looks tranquil and inviting!


----------



## Bmossin

tcorbitt20 said:


> Here's a different angle from usual


That looks great. outstanding work.


----------



## tcorbitt20

Thanks @Bmossin!

Got another mow in yesterday afternoon and managed to force myself to double cut it. Didn't get one of the back.



Decided to add some more Ironite this morning and water it in good.


----------



## tcorbitt20

Closest I can come to a drone shot


----------



## tcorbitt20

Scalped it pretty good on Friday from mowing it while very wet on the third day.



It made a pretty good recovery by this evening. This is right after a cut.





I raised the back up a notch on Friday before I cut it to prevent all that scalping, so it's now at 7/8".


----------



## tcorbitt20

Oh, and I applied some triazicide since I've noticed some evidence of army worms. Maybe I can catch it early this year.


----------



## ctrav

Beautiful lawn...


----------



## tcorbitt20

Right back atcha @ctrav. You've had quite the turnaround from the beginning of last year.


----------



## JTCJC

Looks great even after the scalp!


----------



## tcorbitt20

Thanks @JTCJC!

Mowed again this morning and still getting a lot of scalping in a few spots, but overall it looks pretty good. I'm thinking about knocking it down a couple of notches before this weekend just to see what happens.

Before



After



Didn't get a before of the back





I think I'm gonna do another sand level, too. Had to wait for it to get hot enough.


----------



## ctrav

Looks darn good to me :thumbup:


----------



## tcorbitt20

Here's the scalping, and it looks like that almost all over. It always does it worse when I mow in the mornings, but you gotta do what you gotta do.


----------



## ctrav

Didn't scalp too bad at all...


----------



## tcorbitt20

Mowed again today and was still getting spots where it was scalping, so I dropped it a couple notches and really made it count. Just put some more Super Rainbow on it to help it bounce back quick.


----------



## Sbcgenii

I used to worry about scalping. Now I am all about it. Shun the non believers.

The back is catching up to the front now. Looking great!


----------



## tcorbitt20

Haven't gotten a lot of recovery from Thursday's scalp. Mowed again today on the fifth notch - probably 5/8". I'm hoping to get a little more sand down this week to level it a little better.

Thursday - Sunday





I didn't have time to mow the back on Thursday, so I decided to raise it another notch, so it's at 1" now. I should have just done that in the front, I suppose.


----------



## tcorbitt20

The front yard was still scalping pretty bad on Tuesday when I mowed, so I figured the heck with it and I wouldn't touch it until Saturday. It has almost grown back in everywhere, and I'm planning on mowing tomorrow at 1" and seeing what happens. Maybe I can get it a little lower than that, but I'm starting high. It's been a frustrating month lawn wise.

This is this afternoon.


----------



## tcorbitt20

Back to normal at a taller HOC


----------



## JTCJC

Nice!


----------



## ctrav

Quick recovery...did you apply anything or just water?


----------



## tcorbitt20

ctrav said:


> Quick recovery...did you apply anything or just water?


Pretty heavy application of Super Rainbow 16-4-8 after the worst scalp right after the 4th. I then put a little more the next week. A little water and a bunch of rain. It's not perfect yet, but it's getting back to normal at about 1/4-3/8" higher than I'd like.

Thanks, @JTCJC!


----------



## tcorbitt20

I didn't fertilize the back yard the last two times I put Super Rainbow on the front. I can definitely tell a difference in the color though. Those pictures were taken within a minute of each other. HOC is only 1/8" taller in the back.


----------



## AZChemist

Gorgeous color out front!


----------



## tcorbitt20

Thanks @AZChemist. Looking forward to watching all your work.


----------



## tcorbitt20

Mowed the front again late yesterday. It looked so good I couldn't help myself.



And this morning


Might mow again later. Idk


----------



## Cory

tcorbitt20 said:


> Mowed the front again late yesterday. It looked so good I couldn't help myself.
> 
> 
> 
> And this morning
> 
> 
> Might mow again later. Idk


Nice! :thumbup:


----------



## ENC_Lawn

@tcorbitt20

Color is on point!!!

Looking Good!


----------



## JTCJC

Looks awesome, great color! :thumbup:


----------



## tcorbitt20

90% chance of rain tomorrow, so I mowed again for the third day in a row. As long as it looks good, I don't mind it. Looks like it may be time to backlap judging by the grass blade tips even though it's still cutting paper. 








Skipped a couple of days in the back, and it shows. Probably need to fertilize it again, too.


----------



## Sbcgenii

Wow. That grass is so thick green and healthy looking. You are kicking ***.


----------



## tcorbitt20

Thanks @Sbcgenii. I really didn't want to raise it up so high, but I can deal with it as long as it stays that thick. I've just got to stay on top of the mowing which I don't mind as long as I have time to do it.


----------



## ctrav

The color of your lawn is spectacular sir! Congrats on your nomination for LOM...you got my vote for sure...


----------



## tcorbitt20

ctrav said:


> The color of your lawn is spectacular sir! Congrats on your nomination for LOM...you got my vote for sure...


And congratulations on yours!


----------



## JTCJC

Congrats on LOM nomination!


----------



## ctrav

tcorbitt20 said:


> ctrav said:
> 
> 
> 
> The color of your lawn is spectacular sir! Congrats on your nomination for LOM...you got my vote for sure...
> 
> 
> 
> And congratulations on yours!
Click to expand...

Much appreciated but Im not in the same league as most of you...YET :lol: :lol:


----------



## tcorbitt20

ctrav said:


> tcorbitt20 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ctrav said:
> 
> 
> 
> The color of your lawn is spectacular sir! Congrats on your nomination for LOM...you got my vote for sure...
> 
> 
> 
> And congratulations on yours!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Much appreciated but Im not in the same league as most of you...YET :lol: :lol:
Click to expand...

Just a matter of time. All it takes is time and some work. Anybody can do it. I've seen a bunch of outstanding looking lawns in the Warm Season Photos, but most of them don't have journals to know exactly what they did.


----------



## tcorbitt20

Front door view this morning


----------



## tcorbitt20

Afternoon shady shot


----------



## ctrav

tcorbitt20 said:


> Afternoon shady shot


Nothing shady about it...it's the reel deal lawn! 🤣


----------



## tcorbitt20

JTCJC said:


> Congrats on LOM nomination!


Thanks! Somehow I didn't see this the other day.


----------



## tcorbitt20

Got in a morning mow today.


----------



## JTCJC

Still looking like a LOM nomination :lol:

Can't even get the cut done before the Crape Myrtle's have blossoms all over it...


----------



## tcorbitt20

Thanks. It doesn't help that I haven't been catching the clippings. Even if a crepe myrtle blossom gets picked up by the mower, it gets thrown right back out.


----------



## JTCJC

tcorbitt20 said:


> Thanks. It doesn't help that I haven't been catching the clippings. Even if a crepe myrtle blossom gets picked up by the mower, it gets thrown right back out.


Ahh gotcha


----------



## JTCJC

tcorbitt20 said:


> JTCJC said:
> 
> 
> 
> Congrats on LOM nomination!
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks! Somehow I didn't see this the other day.
Click to expand...

 :thumbup:


----------



## tcorbitt20

This is as good as I can get it...






Pre mow


Post mow


----------



## Redtwin

It's starting to look fake again! :lol:


----------



## tcorbitt20

Redtwin said:


> It's starting to look fake again! :lol:


Haha. In the middle of the day, it kinda does. Thanks! That's the highest compliment. Yours is looking good, too.


----------



## Redtwin

Thanks. There's plenty going on in mine to make it look real. :?


----------



## tcorbitt20

Redtwin said:


> Thanks. There's plenty going on in mine to make it look real. :?


 :lol:

Hurricane cleanup is a little too real. We got an update from our Sunday school teacher about a church our church helped out a couple of weeks prior. They're estimating about a decade before they get back to normal. Glad it wasn't any worse for you than it was.


----------



## Redtwin

I actually hosted a swim party for an out-of-town church group a couple of weeks ago that was here helping with recovery work. Most were from Massachusetts but there were two from Alabama. I can't remember any names though. They were an awesome group of human beings!


----------



## tcorbitt20

Early morning mow before work with a light application of Super Rainbow getting watered in.


----------



## Bmossin

Gorgeous.


----------



## JTCJC

Looking good for a Tiger fan... Whats your HOC?

Yup it's Aug 1st, I'm starting it now  All in fun of course!


----------



## tcorbitt20

Thanks @Bmossin.

@JTCJC I'm mowing at 7/8" right now. If only AU could get another UGA reject to be QB. Worked out pretty well with Nick Marshall.


----------



## JTCJC

Yeah it's been a long road since 2010. Hey at least you have one in this century!


----------



## ctrav

tcorbitt20 said:


> Early morning mow before work with a light application of Super Rainbow getting watered in.


Always one of my favorites 👍🏾


----------



## tcorbitt20

JTCJC said:


> Yeah it's been a long road since 2010. Hey at least you have one in this century!


Should have had two.


----------



## tcorbitt20

ctrav said:


> tcorbitt20 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Early morning mow before work with a light application of Super Rainbow getting watered in.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Always one of my favorites 👍🏾
Click to expand...

Thanks @ctrav!


----------



## ENC_Lawn

tcorbitt20 said:


> Early morning mow before work with a light application of Super Rainbow getting watered in.


WOW!!!

Lawn is looking awesome!!!

Great job! :thumbup:


----------



## tcorbitt20

Thanks @ENC_Lawn!


----------



## tcorbitt20

Mowed again today.



Had been mowing the back yard at 1". Decided to drop it down to 7/8" today, so it scalped a good bit but not terribly.


----------



## cjackson0314

Looking great! Roll tide!


----------



## ctrav

Dude your neighborhood is absolutely beautiful!!


----------



## Passat774

how many times have you sanded to get that smooth?


----------



## tcorbitt20

ctrav said:


> Dude your neighborhood is absolutely beautiful!!


Thanks! It could be yours, too. House right across the street is for sale. Hopefully ours will be before too long.


----------



## tcorbitt20

Passat774 said:


> how many times have you sanded to get that smooth?


Just once, and it's not as smooth as I'd like. If I wasn't planning to move, I'd be more aggressive about getting it smoother.


----------



## tcorbitt20

cjackson0314 said:


> Looking great! Roll tide!


Thanks!


----------



## ctrav

tcorbitt20 said:


> ctrav said:
> 
> 
> 
> Dude your neighborhood is absolutely beautiful!!
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks! It could be yours, too. House right across the street is for sale. Hopefully ours will be before too long.
Click to expand...

I'm good and hopefully no more moves for me. Seems I have moved every 3-4 years for the last 40 years!

Just think you may get the chance to start all over on a lawn...🤔


----------



## tcorbitt20

ctrav said:


> tcorbitt20 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ctrav said:
> 
> 
> 
> Dude your neighborhood is absolutely beautiful!!
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks! It could be yours, too. House right across the street is for sale. Hopefully ours will be before too long.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'm good and hopefully no more moves for me. Seems I have moved every 3-4 years for the last 40 years!
> 
> Just think you may get the chance to start all over on a lawn...🤔
Click to expand...

That's one thing that has me excited. I can do it the way I want it from the start. And I can buy as much grass as I can afford to mow.


----------



## tcorbitt20

Quick single cut on the front. Didn't want to miss too much of the Braves game.

Before


After


----------



## tcorbitt20

Getting ready for sand. That's taking it down from roughly 1" to maybe 3/8". Half a trip across the yard filled up the bucket, so I gave up and just used the rotary to pick it up after I was done.


----------



## JTCJC

tcorbitt20 said:


> Getting ready for sand. That's taking it down from roughly 1" to maybe 3/8". Half a trip across the yard filled up the bucket, so I gave up and just used the rotary to pick it up after I was done.


  I thought is was looking great :shock:


----------



## tcorbitt20

@JTCJC I wasn't planning on scalping tonight. I mowed on Tuesday and it scalped a few little places after missing two days. Mowing on the second day it started scalping worse today, so I figured I might as well go for it. Maybe I can get some sand tomorrow or Saturday at the latest. It should bounce back pretty quick. I've had it pretty juiced up all summer.


----------



## JTCJC

tcorbitt20 said:


> @JTCJC I wasn't planning on scalping tonight. I mowed on Tuesday and it scalped a few little places after missing two days. Mowing on the second day it started scalping worse today, so I figured I might as well go for it. Maybe I can get some sand tomorrow or Saturday at the latest. It should bounce back pretty quick. I've had it pretty juiced up all summer.


Need to check that lawn for PEDs


----------



## tcorbitt20

JTCJC said:


> tcorbitt20 said:
> 
> 
> 
> @JTCJC I wasn't planning on scalping tonight. I mowed on Tuesday and it scalped a few little places after missing two days. Mowing on the second day it started scalping worse today, so I figured I might as well go for it. Maybe I can get some sand tomorrow or Saturday at the latest. It should bounce back pretty quick. I've had it pretty juiced up all summer.
> 
> 
> 
> Need to check that lawn for PEDs
Click to expand...

Like a UGA linebacker


----------



## JTCJC

tcorbitt20 said:


> JTCJC said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tcorbitt20 said:
> 
> 
> 
> @JTCJC I wasn't planning on scalping tonight. I mowed on Tuesday and it scalped a few little places after missing two days. Mowing on the second day it started scalping worse today, so I figured I might as well go for it. Maybe I can get some sand tomorrow or Saturday at the latest. It should bounce back pretty quick. I've had it pretty juiced up all summer.
> 
> 
> 
> Need to check that lawn for PEDs
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Like a UGA linebacker
Click to expand...

Just wish they would last 4 quarters... :lol:


----------



## tcorbitt20

I ran over it a few more times after those last pictures were taken. Here's how it looks this morning. Hoping I can get sand this afternoon.


----------



## Bmossin

Cant wait...I love a good sand job.


----------



## tcorbitt20

Bmossin said:


> Cant wait...I love a good sand job.


 :thumbup:


----------



## tcorbitt20

Water/the lawn forum break



Managed to get a picture of my son during the three minutes he was helping




It's hot, fellas...


----------



## ctrav

At least you got some help...3 minuets is like an hour of video gaming &#129300;


----------



## JTCJC

tcorbitt20 said:


> Water/the lawn forum break
> 
> 
> 
> Managed to get a picture of my son during the three minutes he was helping
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's hot, fellas...


Looking good so far! It is crazy hot here too and humid.. I am drenched just edging and mowing. 🥵


----------



## tcorbitt20

Got him back out to drive the golf cart


----------



## tcorbitt20

ctrav said:


> At least you got some help...3 minuets is like an hour of video gaming 🤔


He'd rather be doing something outside, but it is absolutely miserable today.


----------



## tcorbitt20

And an update on the spot where there was no grass a while back (1-2 months? I can't remember). You can tell that the preemergent didn't make it under that piece of plywood that was lying there.


----------



## Sbcgenii

Nice golf cart &#128077; How much sand and how many sq ft? How much growing season do you have left?


----------



## Bmossin

&#128077;&#128077;&#128077;&#128077;

Great work!


----------



## tcorbitt20

Sbcgenii said:


> Nice golf cart 👍 How much sand and how many sq ft? How much growing season do you have left?


Thanks. That's about 1.5 yards on 1500 sq ft. I'm thinking I'm going to spread most of the rest of the 2 yards that I picked up yesterday. It looks like it's really thin in a few spots.

Thanks @Bmossin


----------



## tcorbitt20

Sbcgenii said:


> Nice golf cart 👍 How much sand and how many sq ft? How much growing season do you have left?


Growing season... it stayed green into November last year. I think I put some fertilizer out at the beginning of October.


----------



## tcorbitt20

Added a little more sand in a few spots, dragged it a few more times, and mowed it at about 3/8" 






Also got around to mowing the back again for the first time in about a week, I think.


----------



## ctrav

You can use the reel mower after sanding? I have been holding off on spot sanding because I didn't think I could continue to use the reel &#128563;


----------



## tcorbitt20

@ctrav It'll dull the blades, but you can use it. That's the only way I can cut it that low. My rotary mower only goes down to about 1.5". Backlapping gets the blades on the reel back in shape.


----------



## ctrav

tcorbitt20 said:


> @ctrav It'll dull the blades, but you can use it. That's the only way I can cut it that low. My rotary mower only goes down to about 1.5". Backlapping gets the blades on the reel back in shape.


Thank you sir...


----------



## tcorbitt20

ctrav said:


> tcorbitt20 said:
> 
> 
> 
> @ctrav It'll dull the blades, but you can use it. That's the only way I can cut it that low. My rotary mower only goes down to about 1.5". Backlapping gets the blades on the reel back in shape.
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you sir...
Click to expand...

 :thumbup:


----------



## tcorbitt20

It's coming along. This morning to this afternoon


----------



## ctrav

Will be better than new in about 10 days...&#128077;&#127998;&#128077;&#127998;


----------



## tcorbitt20

This morning. I mowed it yesterday and might mow this afternoon again and throw down a little fert


----------



## Sbcgenii

Damn that was fast.


----------



## tcorbitt20

Sbcgenii said:


> Damn that was fast.


This grass don't play


----------



## tcorbitt20

It's still thin in quite a few spots, but it's definitely coming along nicely. Mowed this afternoon and put a light application of Super Rainbow 16-4-8 and some Triazicide (think I picked up some ants with the sand) and watered it in.


----------



## Sbcgenii

Thin lol. I wish my Bermuda was that thin.


----------



## tcorbitt20

Sbcgenii said:


> Thin lol. I wish my Bermuda was that thin.


Compared to this


----------



## Sbcgenii

tcorbitt20 said:


> Sbcgenii said:
> 
> 
> 
> Thin lol. I wish my Bermuda was that thin.
> 
> 
> 
> Compared to this
Click to expand...

That makes me want to give up. How many years have you worked on this lawn? Good job 👍


----------



## tcorbitt20

Sbcgenii said:


> tcorbitt20 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sbcgenii said:
> 
> 
> 
> Thin lol. I wish my Bermuda was that thin.
> 
> 
> 
> Compared to this
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That makes me want to give up. How many years have you worked on this lawn? Good job 👍
Click to expand...

15 months now. You can start on page 1 of this journal. Thanks!


----------



## Redtwin

Do you continue to drag it until it fills in?


----------



## tcorbitt20

@Redtwin I didn't. I dragged it a lot right after I got all the sand down, ended up adding more in a few trouble spots the next day and dragged it again a good bit. After that I used a push broom once or twice during the week to catch a few spots.


----------



## tcorbitt20

Mowed again yesterday. I think I may wait a day or two before I mow again and raise it up one notch probably to roughly 1/2" or 9/16" whatever it is. But it's coming along nicely I think. The back is at 1" and needing a little fertilizer.

Oh, and I backlapped the mower after I got done too.


----------



## JTCJC

Looks awesome, filling in nicely! :thumbup:


----------



## tcorbitt20

Got a late mow in tonight. Noticed a few spots where a huge downpour yesterday messed up some of my sand washing out a few spots even where the grass was growing through. Maybe once it dries out better I can use a push broom to smooth it back out, or I may have to put a little more sand.


----------



## tcorbitt20

Almost there other than those few spots I had to fill back in. Maybe no huge thunderstorms for the next week will wash it back out.


----------



## tcorbitt20

Got in a wet morning mow. Good chance of rain all day and tomorrow I think. Noticed a lot more spots where it's not exactly smooth anymore thanks to that downpour. Maybe I'll try to fix them. Maybe I won't.

Before


After


----------



## ctrav

Your dedication is to be admired...it's an ongoing battle &#128526;


----------



## wking

Looking great!


----------



## tcorbitt20

wking said:


> Looking great!





ctrav said:


> Your dedication is to be admired...it's an ongoing battle 😎


Thanks, fellas!


----------



## tcorbitt20

Alright. It's been two weeks since I spread all the sand. Other than a few spots, it has really filled in well and should get even thicker. I do have a few places where it washed out a little that I still may try to fix by sprinkling a little sand at a time over the next week or two. Overall, I'm pretty pleased.


----------



## tcorbitt20

Got another wet mow this morning. I think it's been close to a week since I mowed the back, or I may have cut it in the dark one night last week.


----------



## tcorbitt20

Here are a few good shots of the front lawn. Need to give a good mow tomorrow.


----------



## ctrav

Beautiful &#128077;&#127998;


----------



## tcorbitt20

ctrav said:


> Beautiful 👍🏾


Thank you! And thank goodness she looks like her mama


----------



## tcorbitt20

Almost back to normal


----------



## Bmossin

That's so sharp


----------



## tcorbitt20

Bmossin said:


> That's so sharp


Thanks!


----------



## tcorbitt20

Forgot to mention that I applied more Ironite and triazicide after mowing yesterday and watered it in. Got a nice, soft rain shower last night to help dissolve the Ironite even more.


----------



## tcorbitt20

I've kind of neglected the back yard lately. I mowed it Saturday, raised it up a notch today and mowed again. I spread what little Super Rainbow I had and a little Ironite on it. It's probably been 6 weeks since I put anything on the back. 


Front yard is really looking good to me now. It's at about 1/2".


----------



## tcorbitt20

Late Friday mow. Tried my diagonal stripes at a little different angle. I liked it, but I'm still seeing the old ones a little. Maybe after the next mow it'll be a little better.





It's getting pretty thick again


----------



## tcorbitt20

Not how I wanted to spend today. Leaking from the irrigation line going to the front yard.


----------



## tcorbitt20

Good mow today. Back yard is still lacking, but I just don't have enough in me to do anything about it other than mowing this year.


----------



## sanders4617

I notice it in your back lawn, but not your front... How are you keeping the wheel marks out of the front? I get a slight bit of scalping where my wheels are on my TruCut... your front looks incredible. I do see it somewhat in the back though.


----------



## tcorbitt20

@sanders4617 I think the issue is the way it slopes. In the back it's more of a scooped hill like the bottom of a bowl where the front is more like being on top of an upside down bowl, if that makes sense. 




If I cut the back straight up and down instead of side to side, it tends to do a little better but it was too hot to worry about it today. It's also really bumpy back there. There's just no point in trying to level it with the dog running around all the time.

And the back is probably close to 1.25" tall.


----------



## tcorbitt20

A few pics from yesterday and this morning. Some people don't buy into Ironite, but I notice a difference. It's not as immediate as spraying chelated iron, but it's a lot easier for me.

This morning after mowing almost in darkness last night. I didn't mess up the lines too bad even though I could barely see. 


Yesterday about an hour before I mowed 


Yesterday morning


----------



## tcorbitt20

Got the irrigation line fixed finally. Putting the first water it's had on it since Sunday. 




Had to miss a day of mowing and had a few scalp spots because of it. Might raise it up to 3/4" next mow. These are from last night after the mow.





And this morning with a little dew


----------



## tcorbitt20

After the water. Man, this color.


----------



## Two9tene

tcorbitt20 said:


> Got the irrigation line fixed finally. Putting the first water it's had on it since Sunday.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Had to miss a day of mowing and had a few scalp spots because of it. Might raise it up to 3/4" next mow. These are from last night after the mow.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And this morning with a little dew


What HOC are you planning to leave it at for the winter dormancy? Looks amazing by the way!


----------



## ctrav

Your lawn color is always awesome!


----------



## tcorbitt20

@Two9tene Last year I didn't raise it up any, and I gave it a good cut around the first of December at probably 3/4" or so. I imagine I'll do that again.

Thanks, @ctrav!


----------



## tcorbitt20

Mowed today and sweat a bunch.


----------



## tcorbitt20

Another good week. Happy football day. I'm off to work.


----------



## tcorbitt20

Did a HOC reset today. Will update when it grows back. This was pre mow


----------



## Two9tene

tcorbitt20 said:


> Did a HOC reset today. Will update when it grows back. This was pre mow


The back is looking really lush!


----------



## tcorbitt20

Two9tene said:


> tcorbitt20 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Did a HOC reset today. Will update when it grows back. This was pre mow
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The back is looking really lush!
Click to expand...

It was probably close to 2" tall in that picture. As I was mowing, it looked like this taking it down to 1".


----------



## sanders4617

If it's not too late, I'd love to do a HOC reset myself. How late does Bermuda grow here in Alabama? I didn't have Bermuda last year so I don't remember from years past.

Man your lawn is straight up goodness.


----------



## Two9tene

sanders4617 said:


> If it's not too late, I'd love to do a HOC reset myself. How late does Bermuda grow here in Alabama? I didn't have Bermuda last year so I don't remember from years past.
> 
> Man your lawn is straight up goodness.


What is the temperature forecast looking like? If I am not mistaken growth will start to stifle around 85 daytime and below and nighttime 60 and below.


----------



## tcorbitt20

sanders4617 said:


> If it's not too late, I'd love to do a HOC reset myself. How late does Bermuda grow here in Alabama? I didn't have Bermuda last year so I don't remember from years past.
> 
> Man your lawn is straight up goodness.


Thanks! Last year, mine started really slowing down around mid October but it stayed green into November. I'm hoping I can get it back nice and green to get nice pictures for the listing when it goes on the market.

@Two9tene I've been told that Bermuda grows as long as the temp is above 70°. It'll stay pretty green until the first good frost.


----------



## tcorbitt20

Here was Nov. 1 last year. 


November 22


----------



## sanders4617

Temps super high right now. I may try 1 more reset. Either way it's going brown at some point lol.


----------



## tcorbitt20

Had to miss a week of mowing because of work. Maybe discovery does grow slower. Here's before and after a mow after not mowing for a week. I did raise the HOC back up to 3/4" after resetting to 1/2" and not getting to mow. Stupid work that pays my bills...

Stripes still showed after a week!


----------



## Backyard Soldier

Looks dope. I'm jell in' over here. Lol

Here I'm struggling with some sort of earth pest. Keeps burrowing at random places. I've tried GrubOut and Permethrin. See if it helps.


----------



## Two9tene

Backyard Soldier said:


> Looks dope. I'm jell in' over here. Lol
> 
> Here I'm struggling with some sort of earth pest. Keeps burrowing at random places. I've tried GrubOut and Permethrin. See if it helps.


 Probably earth worms and thats good for the lawn brotha!


----------



## Backyard Soldier

Two9tene said:


> Backyard Soldier said:
> 
> 
> 
> Looks dope. I'm jell in' over here. Lol
> 
> Here I'm struggling with some sort of earth pest. Keeps burrowing at random places. I've tried GrubOut and Permethrin. See if it helps.
> 
> 
> 
> Probably earth worms and thats good for the lawn brotha!
Click to expand...

They're tearing up the place if it is....I have seen millipedes also. What's the happy medium? Keeping other pests away like grubs and the sorts but keeping beneficial ones like earthworms tho?


----------



## tcorbitt20

I've neglected it to an extent, but it still looks better than anything else in the neighborhood.

Note the 419 that the neighborhood maintains just past my house at the sidewalk


----------



## tcorbitt20

Rainy mow this morning. It looks like the whole bag of Ironite I dumped on the front yard this past weekend is taking effect. Maybe it won't turn black.


----------



## tcorbitt20

The morning dew always makes for a nice, blue tint.


----------



## tcorbitt20

Next year's lawn journal will start here:



Should be a fun project but probably not Discovery.


----------



## tcorbitt20

Not bad for Oct. 29


----------



## Bmossin

Looking great


----------



## tcorbitt20

Bmossin said:


> Looking great


Thanks. Right back atcha!


----------



## tcorbitt20

Probably the last green mow. Not great but still better than everybody else around us.


----------



## Bmossin

Messing with my head...I'm not used to seeing shots from this angle.


----------



## tcorbitt20

Can't see the domination from the driveway @Bmossin


----------



## Redtwin

Does everyone have Discovery or are the other lawns 419? Is Discovery that much more cold tolerant or is it the TLC yours is getting?


----------



## tcorbitt20

Redtwin said:


> Does everyone have Discovery or are the other lawns 419? Is Discovery that much more cold tolerant or is it the TLC yours is getting?


I know my next door neighbor has discovery as do a lot of other lawns in the neighborhood, but I think ours are the only two in the picture. The house just past his is Meyer Zoysia. The ones across the street are 419. The biggest difference seems to be just making an effort in trying to have it look nice.


----------



## Redtwin

Yours clearly looks nice! I'm looking forward to the "sod farm" at your new property.


----------



## tcorbitt20

Redtwin said:


> Yours clearly looks nice! I'm looking forward to the "sod farm" at your new property.


I'm seriously considering sending sod through a wood chipper to sprig the area around the house. I was planning on about 23k sq ft. Where I ended up putting the driveway was further away from the front of the house than I thought it would be. Rough estimates from stepping off the area looks like it's going to be closer to 45k sq ft in all. Whoops!

I may end up in the market for a good, used triplex.

We've got a slab, though.


----------



## tcorbitt20

You can still see my stripes. Haven't touched it for several weeks.


----------

